# PAM 1312 Owners - Can I have your thoughts?



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about acquiring a Pam 1312. Can you provide any thoughts on it? How is the reduced case size? Feel free to provide pics.

(as a side note, if you're thinking about letting yours go, message me lol)


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just picked up one last week and still in the honeymoon phase,so a lil biased . Considering it is my first Panerai, I did lot of research including tons of information here and visiting multiple boutiques and ADs.

This time piece truly exudes luxury in every aspect. The shade of the dial ,brushed case with polished bezel truly stand out along with the Ecru style markers. The reduced thickness case fits well on my relatively flat 7 inch wrist. Depending on the light ,the hands change from beige to gold ,adding a nice pop against ur dark dial. 
Some pictures as I have been clicking a ton everyday !

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Looks absolutely fantastic on you!


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

OrdinaryBob said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Looks absolutely fantastic on you!


Thanks ,let me know if you need any other information or pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

The 1312 is also my next watch (whenever that happens). I don't think I can pull off a regular size watch like the 312, so the reduced case size will get it dimensionally in the same ballpark as my Rolex 114060 . Stunner of a time piece even if the purists think it is dog doodoo.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

1312 only has thinner case,no difference on diameter at all,yes it has reduced the top heavy tendency of 312 but it adds more text to the dial,change the lume to faketina and adding a (plasticky looking) blue second hands that made the watch looks a bit too pop for my taste

Personally I'd pick either patina lume or blue hands,not both as one is trying to look vintage and the other is trying to look modern


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Besides its slender case, it actually also has slimmer lugs. Overall it's become more versatile, but the fauxtina and the "automatic" on the dial have withheld me from trading in my beloved 312 for one.


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Agree with the above comments ,the overall " presence" on the wrist seems to be same. Just the the thinner lugs seem to wrap better and reduced thickness makes it more versatile. I heard some boutiques call it the new 1950s case to be used on newer models.

Some awkwardly taken photos to showcase the Curvature.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for your info all! I just pulled the trigger. Will receive one shortly.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase.

Lets have some photos when It arrives


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats. I made the switch from 312 to 1312 and glad I did. At first I didn't think I would like the blue second hand but it isn't as noticeable on the wrist as it is in all of these close up pics. It sits on my 7" wrist much better too. Not as top heavy. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Guys. Finally got it. Love it! Although I have a 7 inch wrist, this fits and feels far better than the larger 312.

Thanks everyone for your help! Cheers. Jeez, I can't stop looking at it!!


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

OrdinaryBob said:


> Guys. Finally got it. Love it! Although I have a 7 inch wrist, this fits and feels far better than the larger 312.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! Cheers. Jeez, I can't stop looking at it!!
> 
> View attachment 12860565


Congrats ,Looks perfect on your wrist! Welcome to 1312 club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks! Do you or anybody else know if it's possible to buy the new panerai bracelet that would fit the smaller case?


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

OrdinaryBob said:


> Thanks for your info all! I just pulled the trigger. Will receive one shortly.


Congrats! I have the 1320 after extensive research. I love the ecru markers and the blue second hand. To me, it gives it just a pinch more depth. The sandwich dial goes perfect with it, IMO.


----------



## NikoNY (Jan 5, 2017)

Wear it in good health buddy. Cheers


----------



## Statos (Jan 13, 2016)

OrdinaryBob said:


> Thanks! Do you or anybody else know if it's possible to buy the new panerai bracelet that would fit the smaller case?


Dont know if you have found anything out Bob but the Pam723 looks just like the Pam1312 except it come on a bracelet.

(While the restyled bracelet is being introduced on the two new models - PAM 722 and PAM 723 - it is available separately and will fit any Luminor 1950 watch equipped with the P.9010 movement.)


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

I was told you can only buy bracelet separate, and you are looking at probably 2k.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Currently owning a Pam 312 and I looked into the newer 1312; I couldnt justify trading in for it. I am very happy with the Pam312, I just need to wear it more is my only complaint. LOL 

I rotate through a collection of about 20 watches and typically wear each for several weeks at a time before moving to the next.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have the 1312 but might consider trading in for 42mm 1392 or Submersible 682. If my wrist was 7 inch, I would have no doubt about keeping it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

Onceuponatim3 said:


> I just picked up one last week and still in the honeymoon phase,so a lil biased . Considering it is my first Panerai, I did lot of research including tons of information here and visiting multiple boutiques and ADs.
> 
> This time piece truly exudes luxury in every aspect. The shade of the dial ,brushed case with polished bezel truly stand out along with the Ecru style markers. The reduced thickness case fits well on my relatively flat 7 inch wrist. Depending on the light ,the hands change from beige to gold ,adding a nice pop against ur dark dial.
> Some pictures as I have been clicking a ton everyday !
> ...


Lovely shots. Love it on the brown strap most for some reason...though thought a strap with some kind of blue stitch to show off the second hand would be the way to go. Just shows....


----------



## Cronic (Sep 27, 2017)

personally not a fan of the 'automatic' on the face, if it didn't have that i'd say go for it


----------



## mike1g (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a 6.75in wrist and decided to go with the 1392. I have the 682 (below) and it fits perfect on my size wrist. But just bought the 1392 yesterday for the office. I think it will look better with business attire. It will be here tomorrow.


----------

